# Pioneer DVR K06 DVD±RW (2,5 pouces slot-in)



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2007)

Bon j'avais chang&#233; le combo d'origine de mon mini il y a quelques semaines, j'avais pas pris la peine de tout v&#233;rifier (et puis j'ai surtout pas eu le temps) du coup je viens de m'apercevoir  qu'il grave bien les DVD, lit les CD et DVD correctement mais bizarrement impossible de graver un CD, la gravure ne commence m&#234;me pas et j'ai une erreur de type "le p&#233;riph&#233;rique ne r&#233;pond pas", le CD est intact. J'ai test&#233; avec 2 logiciels (Burn et Toast) puis avec 2 marques de CD diff&#233;rents, m&#234;me probl&#232;me, tent&#233; aussi une gravure plus lente mais rien n'y fait.

Je pense qu'on peut d&#233;finitivement conclure qu'il est d&#233;fectueux non ?
(je demande votre avis mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; demand&#233; un num&#233;ro de retour chez le fournisseur).


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2007)

C'est possible au moins un graveur qui pourrait graver seulement les DVD et pas les CD à cause d'une anomalie matérielle ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est possible au moins un graveur qui pourrait graver seulement les DVD et pas les CD à cause d'une anomalie matérielle ?



En tout cas, de mémoire, un cas semblable a déjà été évoqué ici. Ça pourrait être un problème de firmware, à mon avis. Pour le vérifier, il faudrait tester ton graveur sur un PC, si il y grave les CD, alors, mon hypothèse est la bonne.


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, de mémoire, un cas semblable a déjà été évoqué ici. Ça pourrait être un problème de firmware, à mon avis. Pour le vérifier, il faudrait tester ton graveur sur un PC, si il y grave les CD, alors, mon hypothèse est la bonne.



Euh ça veut dire que je pourrais très bien le renvoyer et qu'il me retourne un nouveau lecteur avec le même problème ? Le firmware on peut le mettre à jour depuis un mac ou pas ?


----------



## HmJ (13 Septembre 2007)

Salut. Avec mon K06, j'avais pense a le dezoner sur un PC portable, via firmware, juste avant de le mettre dans mon Mini. Il marche bien depuis, avec CD comme DVD, mais je signale dans un nouveau fil que, recemment, il m'arrive d'avoir des petits couacs lors de l'import de mes CD neufs originaux dans iTunes, meme si j'active la correction CD audio.


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> il m'arrive d'avoir des petits couacs lors de l'import de mes CD neufs originaux dans iTunes, meme si j'active la correction CD audio.




Ah bordel j'avais remarqu&#233; &#231;a en effet ! Je pensais que c'&#233;tait mon ipod qui d&#233;connait... 
Feuk...  

Tu dis l'avoir d&#233;zonn&#233; via firmware, je pense que tu voulais dire firewire non ?
Je connais personne sur pc &#224; force de faire switcher tout le monde :rateau:  
Et quand bien m&#234;me il me faudrait encore le monter dans un portable ou un bo&#238;tier ad&#233;quat, le bordel quoi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2007)

Pas besoin de le monter dans un portable, un PC ou un Mac de bureau (PowerMac ou Mac Pro) fait bien l'affaire, il existe des adaptateurs permettant d'installer des p&#233;riph&#233;riques ATA &#224; la connectique "portable" dans des machines de bureau !

Sinon, pour la mise &#224; jour, faut voir sur le site de Pioneer si leur utilitaire "Mac" de mise &#224; jour firmware fonctionne avec ton mod&#232;le de graveur !


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas besoin de le monter dans un portable, un PC ou un Mac de bureau (PowerMac ou Mac Pro) fait bien l'affaire, il existe des adaptateurs permettant d'installer des périphériques ATA à la connectique "portable" dans des machines de bureau



Depuis un mac ?? Dans ce cas pourquoi devoir le démonter du mac mini ?
Je ne comprends pas en quoi utiliser un adaptateur ATA depuis une tour mac ou pc, change quoi que ce soit à la manip de la maj du firmware ? Tu peux m'expliquer ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Depuis un mac ?? Dans ce cas pourquoi devoir le démonter du mac mini ?
> Je ne comprends pas en quoi utiliser un adaptateur ATA depuis une tour mac ou pc, change quoi que ce soit à la manip de la maj du firmware ? Tu peux m'expliquer ?



Deux raisons : Pour tester si ton graveur grave les CD sur un PC, ce qui te confirmerait que c'est bien un problème de Firmware, et (en fait je me suis mélangé les crayons en parlant de Mac de bureau) pour mettre le firmware à jour depuis un PC si l'appli Mac de Pioneer ne prend pas ce graveur en charge. Reste à se procurer le firmware Mac, mais là, c'est une autre histoire, il existe, puisque ce graveur est monté d'origine dans certains Mac, mais où le trouver ???


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Salut. Avec mon K06, j'avais pense a le dezoner sur un PC portable, via firmware, juste avant de le mettre dans mon Mini. Il marche bien depuis, avec CD comme DVD, mais je signale dans un nouveau fil que, recemment, il m'arrive d'avoir des petits couacs lors de l'import de mes CD neufs originaux dans iTunes, meme si j'active la correction CD audio.




Comment expliquer en tout cas qu'il grave et lit les DVD, lit les CD parfaitement mais ne les grave pas.

Sérieux je connais personne qui a un PC, enfin pas dans le Nord quoi... pfff ça va pas être simple cette histoire. Et ces adapteurs pour connecter un lecteur ATA sur un PC, on les trouve sous quelle désignation ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et ces adapteurs pour connecter un lecteur ATA sur un PC, on les trouve sous quelle désignation ?



Nan, pour mettre un périphérique à connectique "portable" sur une machine de bureau.

Le mien, je l'ai eu avec un boîtier pour disque externe. C'est ce machin là :


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, pour mettre un périphérique à connectique "portable" sur une machine de bureau.
> 
> Le mien, je l'ai eu avec un boîtier pour disque externe. C'est ce machin là :
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai un boîtier IDE usb2, faudrait que démonte le connecteur alors ?



Quand je dis "avec" un boîtier, je veux dire "en accessoire", c'est un boîtier 3,5 pouces, qui peut aussi recevoir des disques 2,5 pouces en utilisant cet accessoire.


----------



## JPTK (14 Septembre 2007)

Pfff quelle merde... bon qui c'est qui me le fait ??  
J'envoie un colis avec un collismo pour le retour, je mets des photos porno de ma cousine de 18 ans en cadeau et puis vous me faîtes le dézonage de mon lecteur, quelqu'un se dévoue ? Allez siouplaît mesdames et mesdames


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2007)

Avant d'en arriver l&#224;, t'as d&#233;j&#224; trouv&#233; le nouveau firmware, et v&#233;rifi&#233; que &#231;a venait bien de lui (si &#231;a se trouve, sur un PC aussi, il refuserait de graver des CD) ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avant d'en arriver là, t'as déjà trouvé le nouveau firmware, et vérifié que ça venait bien de lui (si ça se trouve, sur un PC aussi, il refuserait de graver des CD) ?



Mais qu'est-ce que tu veux que je vérifie, j'ai pas de PC, de près comme de loin, j'ai pas de connecteur et j'ai pas de boitier 3,5 pouces. Le firmware mac il est pas dur à trouver via google.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2007)

Le probl&#232;me, c'est que si &#231;a ne venait pas du firmware, l'avoir chang&#233; risque d'&#234;tre pr&#233;texte &#224; changer la garantie :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (14 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que si ça ne venait pas du firmware, l'avoir changé risque d'être prétexte à changer la garantie :mouais:



Ah ouai... 

Je récapitule quand même :

- il grave et lit les DVD sans soucis
- il lit les CD et les importe sans heurts (c'est bien mon ipod qui faisait des siennes)
- il ne grave aucun CD

Bizarrement, ceux qui avaient des soucis avec leur firmware ne pouvait même pas lire de CD, c'est à n'y plus rien comprendre.


----------



## HmJ (15 Septembre 2007)

Matos deffectueux, je ne vois que ca. En tout cas, je te confirme que le mien marche pour tous ces supports, lecture comme ecriture.


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Matos deffectueux, je ne vois que ca. En tout cas, je te confirme que le mien marche pour tous ces supports, lecture comme ecriture.




Yep apparemment ils confirment sur le forum des powerbook.fr et ils vantent plut&#244;t les m&#233;rites du K05.

En tout cas la proc&#233;dure de changement est en cours, je croise les doigts. :hein:


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2007)

Quelqu'un qui pourrait me d&#233;panner d'un cache de lecteur, le truc en plastique l&#224;, parce que j'ai paum&#233; le mien et pour le retour ils vont me le r&#233;clamer, je voudrais pas qu'ils m'emmerdent juste pour &#231;a... :mouais: 

Dans une enveloppe toute simple, avec un timbre, &#231;a devrait passer sans heurt, si jamais quelqu'un pouvait me rendre ce service, MP ! 

MERCI


----------



## alexboy (17 Septembre 2007)

bein moi je cherche un Superdrive pour mon Mac Mini.
Alors DVR-K05 ou DVR-K06 ?
Le K06 coute que 47 en ce moment, mais s il grave pas les CD, aucun interet.


----------



## HmJ (18 Septembre 2007)

Mais si, il grave les CD, en tout cas chez moi. *jaipatoukompri* a eu un probleme, voila tout. Ceci etant, c'est un graveur slim, avec les problemes de fiabilite inherents a une miniaturisation aussi poussee. Perso, comme indique plus haut, j'ai de temps en temps de petits couacs lors d'imports iTunes, meme avec la correction d'erreur activee. Un reimport corrige souvent le probleme. C'est rare (un tous les 50-100 CD en gros), mais agacant. Je vais finir par importer mes CD depuis un lecteur externe...


----------

